# Bachmann U36B improvement help?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi folks, unfortunately, I really want a U36B Seaboard Coast Line #1776 in bicentennial paint. Only Bachmann ever made them in N scale, and no decals are commercially available. Sooooooo ... that leaves the horrible old Bachmann U36B from the 1970's.

Does anyone have any info for putting a modern dual flywheel mechanism inside this shell and a coupler conversion to fill in the massive pilot opening that was there to accommodate the truck-mounted Rapido couplers?

The next issue would be replacing the horribly thick handrails.

Surely I'm not the only one to try to address these issues and update one of these old U36B locos?

The other classic Bachmann U36B that nobody else ever has produced is the original Auto-Train pre-Amtrak.

-Never Get Old


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Bachman shell, Kato mechanism?*



Never Get Old said:


> Hi folks, unfortunately, I really want a U36B Seaboard Coast Line #1776 in bicentennial paint. Only Bachmann ever made them in N scale, and no decals are commercially available. Sooooooo ... that leaves the horrible old Bachmann U36B from the 1970's.
> 
> Does anyone have any info for putting a modern dual flywheel mechanism inside this shell and a coupler conversion to fill in the massive pilot opening that was there to accommodate the truck-mounted Rapido couplers?
> 
> ...


 Never Get Old;

In my humble, but experienced, opinion; you are trying to make a silk purse, out of a sow's posterior!:smilie_auslachen: "Been there-attempted-that" (or at least similarly hopeless tasks)
Doesn't Kato, or some other decent company, make a U-36B? If so, spare yourself the kind of agony that WILL make you "grow old." Fast! Use the Bachman shell on the good mechanism, or repaint the good loco's shell. A U-28C would be a fair starting point for a kitbash. Minitrix made a U36C that was better than the Bachman U36B you have. It's another 1970s relic, but for it's time, one of the better runners available. The main weakness is its three-pole motor. If you replaced that with a Northwest Shortline, or Kato, five-pole motor, It would run quite well. As for flywheels, it would take a lot of milling to fit them in. Minitrix mechanisms are nearly all solid metal. I own a couple of Minitrix U28Cs and they're listed on the "For sale Member to Member" section here. One even has the wide radiator that makes it look like a U36C. This would not be an easy kitbash, but it's possible, particularly if you forget the flywheels.
I have tried all sorts of re-motoring/re-gearing schemes with 1970s era junk. Very few worked at all, and none worked well. When good running locomotives came out in N-scale, I jumped on the bandwagon with both feet, and never looked back. I had proven conclusively to myself that Kato, and other companies, could make a better locomotive mechanism than I ever could! This was to the same degree that Mozart or Chopin could play the piano somewhat better than I could! (I don't play the piano.) 
The had rails should be a lot easier. Just make wire stanchions the way I suggested on your earlier loco project.

Good luck. I expect you'll need it;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

No choice except to turn sow's ear into silk purse.

No other company ever produced the U36B in N scale. That might not be a problem if I could use a "stand in" and paint it myself. I am an accomplished painter. 

Unfortunately, not only does Bachmann have a monopoly on the U36B, but they also have a monopoly on it in both the Auto-Train and SCL 1776 bicentennial paint schemes. *Decals are not available for either.*

So, I have the choice of having decals custom made and custom printed (VERY EXPENSIVE) see attached, or put a new dual flywheel mechanism under the old Bachmann U36B 1776 shell and try to spruce it up with better handrails.

A beat up example is attached. These things are 43 years old now.

I guess my biggest question is, has anyone here ever stuffed a brand new mechanism under the old Bachmann U36B shells?

-Never Get Old


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Atlas makes a U25B, U23B, and a B36-7. I would think that one of these chassis would fit the Bachmann shell? You would have to make a pilot to fill in the holes and hold the couplers. Small brass round rods make great hand rails. You might want to change the trucks and add a few details parts. Should make a OK looking loco that's not available.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*I have another choice for you.*



Never Get Old said:


> No choice except to turn sow's ear into silk purse.
> 
> No other company ever produced the U36B in N scale. That might not be a problem if I could use a "stand in" and paint it myself. I am an accomplished painter.
> 
> ...


Never Get Old;

I think I had one of those old beasts back in the day. I liked the paint scheme too. Can't say the same for the mechanism!
While looking for my Bachman, I found what may be a good mechanism for you. It's an "Atlas" U25B actually made by Kato. If I can find my old Bachman, I'll try to fit it's shell on the U25B. Meanwhile, you might look for an Atlas U25B.

good hunting;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

The problem with the OLD Atlas U25B is IMO they didn't run that great, I own three of them. They also have the OLD style pickup system and high speed Kato motor. If your going to change the trucks that could also be a problem. 
IF you want a modern dual flywheel mechanism, and be able to change the trucks to the correct ones I would go with the latest Atlas chassis. The newer chassis are also DCC ready if you decide to go that route.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Note the EMD "Blomberg" trucks on the prototypehwell: You might try a new Bachman GP40 undercarriage and motor on the old shell.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Honestly, I think the better option would be to find someone willing to tackle the task of turning, say, an Atlas B36-7 into a U36B and painting it as you like. I know such people exist for HO scale stuff, so I would think there would be someone willing to try doing N scale, as well. It might end up costing you $500, but, if you do it yourself, there's also the question of how much your time is worth.


----------

